# Share one cooking secret, please :)



## purringkitty (Dec 13, 2007)

if you were to review your years of experience, your successes and failures, what would you say is your most 'hand me down' worthy cooking secret ??? 

please be generous lol some of us could really use the help!


----------



## *amy* (Dec 13, 2007)

purringkitty said:


> if you were to review your years of experience, your successes and failures, what would you say is your most 'hand me down' worthy cooking secret ???
> 
> please be generous lol some of us could really use the help!


 
For me, Mise en place. Make sure you have all your needed ingredients & appropriate cooking utensils/tools - including a calibrated oven. Don't take short cuts & allow enough time to accomplish the end result. Use fresh ingredients (herbs/spices, fruits, veggies etc.) whenever possible.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 13, 2007)

Get a good, sharp chef's knife and learn how to maintain it. And use the right tool for the right job. I recently got a mandoline - no wonder I never wanted to make French onion soup or potatoes au gratin from scratch. It's a necessity


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 13, 2007)

No recipe is too complicated for you to make.  They all consist of basic steps with various ingredients.  If you break a recipe down and look at one instruction at a time, you can cook anything.


----------



## Flourgirl (Dec 13, 2007)

Taste everything along the way! Don't wait until the dish is finished before you taste it, taste it every step of the way when there's still time to fix or add stuff. If you wait till the end, its usually too late.


----------



## abjcooking (Dec 13, 2007)

Don't be scared to try new or different recipes and expirament, that's the best way to learn.  Just have some stuff to throw a few sandwiches together in case it doesn't work out.  Also, use help if you need it, not everything always has to be made from scratch.

Soups and casseroles are great if you have people eating at different times.  You can always set the oven on warm and dishes can be served whenever.  This is also great when you have trouble timing getting your dishes all done at once.  You can always keep one warm if the other is taking longer to cook than you thought.


----------



## purringkitty (Dec 13, 2007)

excellent tips, thank you !!!


----------



## jabbur (Dec 13, 2007)

Prep as much as you can before actually starting the cooking.  That way you can focus on the method and process of making the dish and not have to stop to do something else.  One thing I find helpful for me, I buy my ground meat and chickens in bulk.  I take a day to cook the chickens (boil in water, then strip from bone and save the broth) and brown the beef.  Then package them up in freezer bags in 1-1/2 or 2 cup amounts.  This cuts down on the prep.  I just pull a bag from the freezer, zap in the microwave and add to casserole and soups.  It's a lot of work one day a month but then I'm set for a lot of recipes the rest of the month.


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 13, 2007)

Cook with booze.


----------



## bethzaring (Dec 13, 2007)

use the best quality ingredients that you can.... real butter, yum...i'm kinda into cookies, so for example, today I am making chocolate almond cookies, with whole wheat pastry flour, madagascar vanilla, nice chocolate chips, penzeys dark cocoa, butter, farm egg...

follow the recipe the first time, then experiment when cooking, follow recipe always when baking

get a good cookbook(s) that lists substitutes.  Going to town for a missing ingredient is not an option for me.  So I keep many cookbooks to find a recipe that suits the ingredients I have.

Experiment, enjoy....


----------



## ella/TO (Dec 13, 2007)

Experiment; prep as much ahead as possible; and most important.....clean up as you go....makes things soooooo much easier!


----------



## Katie H (Dec 13, 2007)

All the above, especially mis en place.

I'll also add that it's important to read your recipe all the way through before beginning any prepping or cooking.  It's no fun to get to a stage of a recipe only to discover you don't have an ingredient in the correct amount or at all or be missing an essential cooking utensil/tool.

Hand-in-hand with reading the recipe completely is to make sure your read it enough in advance of preparing the dish that you will be certain to have enough time to make it.  Rushing can lead to mistakes or a poorly prepared recipe.  "Haste makes waste" is definitely true.


----------



## letscook (Dec 13, 2007)

Make sure you have everything in stock before starting the recipe
I use to start something and then realize I was out of something.

Anyone one can cook. Relax and just follow a recipe


----------



## pdswife (Dec 13, 2007)

Not really a secret but...it's my #1 rule for cooking.

You can always add more 
of an ingred. BUT...you can't take it out once it's in.  I always keep that in mind.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 13, 2007)

After preparing a meal Taste it. If it doesn't taste good - do not serve it.


----------



## robgrave (Dec 13, 2007)

ella/TO said:


> ...and most important.....clean up as you go....makes things soooooo much easier!


Beat me to the punch with that one!  Yes indeed, bringing the kitchen back to normal before the major mess develops, that's the ticket.

In fact, I consider it proof that you've got the recipe down pat.  You can actually enjoy cooking -- and the dinner that follows -- when you've licked that problem.


----------



## sage™ (Dec 13, 2007)

I do all of the above plus I prepare a recipe just as its written the first time I try it..then if there is anything I can do to make it better the next time i make it..I write it down on the recipe so I wont forget.


----------



## mozart (Dec 13, 2007)

Bring some curiosity to the game.  Understanding why things work the way they do allows you to not only enjoy the actual cooking more, but also gives you a basis for reasonable experimentation and substitution.

I love programs like "Good Eats" that explain everything about the ingredients and recipe as you go along.


----------



## purringkitty (Dec 13, 2007)

just to comment on ella's and robgrave's responses.. thats very true, i did feel over -whelmed when i got started and i wasnt cleaning as i went.. thats a very good tip.. when i clean as i go i feel more organised and i can keep my thoughts together and even experiment a little  excellent advice.


----------



## auntdot (Dec 13, 2007)

Great ideas, particularly Andy's.  I can't remember 20  ingredients.  But I can remember and understand a recipe that I can restate as it takes a mirepoix and a basic white sauce and .......

I wish all recipes had a preface that summarized the recipe that way.  It would make cooking easier for me.

But my suggestion is clean and wash as you go.

I start with an empty open dishwasher.  Pots, pans, utensils, you name it get rinsed and go right in. If I know I am going to need a pot, or pan, or knife  I am using  in a subsequent step I just rinse or wash it quickly in the sink and re-use it.  At the end of the cooking the kitchen is much neater than if I had a sink full of cookware.


----------



## elaine l (Dec 13, 2007)

As stated by Andy M, don't let any recipe scare you off.  Since I have been on here I have tried things, mostly techniques, that I thought were way above me.  But they were not!

Also it does help to have everything prepped and ready.  I lay out all needed ingredients and equipment as I get ready.


----------



## expatgirl (Dec 13, 2007)

I have several  cooking secrets to share but if it's boiled down to one I would say please invest in good quality knives------you will never regret it.  I have a couple of Henckel knives and my favorite of all is a Wusthofff chef's knife.   I've owned many other knives over the years and believe me you will always reach for the good quality one.  Since it's the time of giving put the word out-- they make great gifts.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 13, 2007)

Average Stock = Average Food 
Good Stock = Good Food
Excellent Stock = Excellent Food
Great Stock = Great Food


Bonus Secret  Cook by Temperature Not by the Clock!!


----------



## LEFSElover (Dec 13, 2007)

My Norwegian Gramma was head pastry chef for 25 years
don't overwork your dough.  
use almost freezing butter.
try not to use your hands too much when kneading, it warms the butter too fast.
result, flakey/crusty/light pie crust 

if you have a t&t recipe that's the bomb just the way it is, no matter how easy and simple it may be, leave it alone and let it stand alone, don't mess with it, it's perfect already, accept that.

spend money where it really counts, ie. a Wusthof Trident chef knife.  yep, it's a hundred bucks but well worth it.
a Cuisinart food processor, spend the money on one.
a Kitchenaide mixer, just bite the bullet and buy it.
These 3 must haves last a lifetime.

If you know you're going to use a certain spice a lot, buy the best. ie. vanilla beans, vanilla, nutmeg, etc.
if it's something you'll use only occasionally, buy it at the market on sale. ie. corriander, fenugreek, lemon pepper.

Train your pallet.  I make food all the time, I TASTE AS I GO, as suggested by someone on here.  If it's too sweet, I add the opposite ingred and taste again.  If it's too salty, I add something to counter balance.  My husband often asks me, "what did you put in this to cause this flavor." I often times can't remember because I've had to adjust so many things, and none of them make sense to a normal cook but to me, if I add a fruit jam, it may work, if I add a bit of chocolate to savory, it works, if I add ortega chilis to something that shouldn't contain that ingred, it matters not if it works.


----------



## QSis (Dec 13, 2007)

Time your cookies to come out one minute less than the recipe calls for.  Works great  (almost) all the time.

People say, "ooo! These are so good!  What's your secret?"

Lee


----------



## Bilby (Dec 13, 2007)

As many have said, understand the basics of a recipe rather than looking at the ingredients and steps and then use your imagination because once you have the components of a recipe, you can substitute, you can experiment, you can push the envelope and develop something new.

Your meals can be as exciting as you want them to be once you let your mind loose on your food!

I treat ingredients as a game of Boggle (you know where you have nine letters and you have to make as many words from those letters). Look at the ingredients you have and let your imagination run!


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 14, 2007)

If you are doubling a recipe or cutting it in half, rewrite the ingredients with the new measurements before beginning.  It is easy to mess up and double some ingredients and not others, which can really mess up something you are baking.  

Barbara


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 14, 2007)

Everybody has pretty much covered most of the bases .... but one:

Hot Pan - cold oil - food won't stick!

The exception is tin-lined copper - that should never be preheated!


----------



## ironchef (Dec 14, 2007)

Technique is the *most* important thing. An expert cook using cheap, low quality tools can still outcook an average cook using All-Clad, Wustof, etc. Learn how to do things the right way, and practice, practice, practice. Repetition is key.


----------



## Mel! (Dec 14, 2007)

*Making Risotto on an electric cooker.*

Heat stock and wine  and then add rice. Then turn off the heat and let the risotto cook slowly on the afterheat with the lid on. After around 20 minutes it will be perfect. And if u cook it on the afterheat it wont stick to the bottom of the pot.

Mel


----------



## abjcooking (Dec 14, 2007)

Michael reminded me, another tip to keep the food from sticking and cooking better over all, don't put your meat into a hot pan straight out of the refrigerator.  Let it rest on the counter top a bit before putting onto the heat.


----------



## sage™ (Dec 14, 2007)

let cookie sheets cool before you put the next batch on to bake.
I use my kitchen scissors almost as much as a knife..they are great for trimming fat from meats..cutting bacon..chopping herbs,,even cutting meats into pieces.
Keep your knives sharp..you can get by with less expensive knives if ya have a good sharpener.
lol..i'm sure i'll think of more later


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 14, 2007)

Barbara L said:


> If you are doubling a recipe or cutting it in half, rewrite the ingredients with the new measurements before beginning. It is easy to mess up and double some ingredients and not others, which can really mess up something you are baking.
> 
> Barbara


 

This is a good tip.  I have a number of recipes in my recipe book that have two ingredient lists printed out.  One is double the other so I don't have to repeatedly do the math.  I've screwed it up more than once.


----------



## purringkitty (Dec 14, 2007)

you are all wonderful for sharing little kitchen secrets with me, many of those i didnt know so its very helpful... more more more, please


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 14, 2007)

It's sorta been said already with clean as you go...
But start with a clean kitchen and empty dishwasher. 
Don't have 3 other things going on.
Dont be checking on DC with food on the stove!!!!


----------



## Renee Attili (Dec 14, 2007)

If cooking multiple dishes, sit down and kind of write out a schedual of sorts.
As I am planning a meal I write out what I am cooking, what temps they cook at and how long they take to cook, and create a schedual for the whole cooking process.This way I can organize my cooking strategy so I know, let's say, that I want my roast to be done 15 minutes before serving and when I take it out to rest, I will kick up the heat in my oven then to 425 and put my dinner rolls in so they will be ready at the same time the meat is done resting, and be able to go on the table at the same time. 
It helps to streamline your efforts and make sure you don't forget to cook something, or have it ready too early, or not ready when everything else is.


----------



## Robo410 (Dec 14, 2007)

for soups stews crock pot meals whatever, brown the meat, brown the bones and veggies (get some caramelization) the flavor improves geometrically

tip: learn to brown and deglaze

all other technique tips given  are sound fundamentals for sure.


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 14, 2007)

You have a lot of great tips here. I can think of a couple that haven't been said in quite the same way....

Just a pinch of salt will lift the flavor of any dish (even desserts) especially where it isn't called for. Don't add it at the end, but during the mixing.

A propos of mise en place: 1. I always suggest to my students that they invest in a few medium sized trays for gathering the mise en place. Put all the ingredients for each dish you are preparing on a separate tray. It eliminates a lot of confusion when you are making multiple dishes at the same time.
2. Chop your mirepoix ahead of time, if you can, and make extra of each ingredient and bag that for future use. Chopped onions, celery, carrots, peppers all freeze well, so if you won't need them right away, just pop them in your freezer door. You'll be glad you did. 

When assembling dishes like Lasagna, never make just one. It's just as easy to make two. You then can freeze #2 and have a meal made ahead for "you never know!"

Oh!  and don't wash good cookware (or you knives) in the dishwasher!


----------



## Constance (Dec 14, 2007)

If you're going to make gravy, sear your meat at a high temperature, and let it almost burn...you'll get great color and flavor in your gravy that way. 

If you're like me, and like to have a drink while you cook, be sure you get the meal together before you get too toasted. I was making gumbo with a house full of people once, and ended up burning the roux.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 14, 2007)

if you're making tomato sauce, keep stirring it or it'll burn.

if it does get burned (you can feel it on the bottom with a spoon), carefully ladel off the as much as you can without disturbing the bottom, then pour off the rest into another pot.



and never cook sauce naked.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 14, 2007)

buckytom said:


> and never cook sauce naked.


Or fry bacon!


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 14, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Or fry bacon!


I was about to say the same thing!  My cousin's wife found this one out the hard way!

Barbara


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 14, 2007)

learn 2 things:
1) How to be Intimidating
2) how to say "It`s Supposed to be like that, have you No class!?"

Seriously tho 

the main thing is to Always be Flexible and have a good Back-up plan, Just in case!

and another tip that applies to Sauces, stocks, soups, stews (and probably a load of other things that begin with `S`) Dont cook the Love out of it, these things Can suffer from being cooked for Too long.


----------



## purringkitty (Dec 14, 2007)

LOL YT2095

i like the first two !


----------



## kadesma (Dec 14, 2007)

Always use the best ingredients you can get, have things in place before you start, and never but never be afraid to ask questions or for help...and give thanks where it's due.
kadesma


----------



## auntdot (Dec 14, 2007)

Just because you added an ingredient, such as onions, at the beginning of cooking doesn't mean it won't give the dish a different dimension if you add some more towards the end.

You have to be selective here, but there are many dishes that readding an ingredient towards the end of the cooking process helps a lot.

And Worcestershire sauce helps almost every stew.  You can keep it below the limit where most folks will recognize its presence, but it sure adds a bit of a tang.

Also a splash of vinegar in a soup, such as pea or lentil soup, just before serving adds a tang many like.


----------



## csalt (Dec 14, 2007)

Don't be afraid to 'tweak' the recipes and add a little of this or a little of that as it comes to mind as something which may make it tasty in a slightly different way. Most of all enjoy it and have fun. No cooking is meant to be worried over..it takes the taste away


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 15, 2007)

Along with having fun, have a sense of humor.  Many cooking mistakes turn into a whole new taste treat!  And sometimes when things go wrong, a sense of humor can cause a cooking disaster to become a great story years later.  I remember once when my mom made a chocolate meringue pie and accidentally dropped it into the sink full of dishwater.  As fast as the pie slipped into the water she pulled it back out.  Because of her quick thinking, she was able to wash off the meringue and we had chocolate pudding for dessert!  LOL  That was over 30 years ago but I can see it in my mind like it was yesterday.  If you can't laugh at your mistakes, you probably can't learn from them.

Barbara


----------



## lyndalou (Dec 15, 2007)

So many good tips. Mine is to not forget why you are cooking and who you are cooking it for. Sit down and enjoy the food with those you love.


----------



## miniman (Dec 15, 2007)

Something I learnt recently - if using dried herbs add them at an early stage - eg onion frying stage so they start to release their flavour. Frsh herbs are better added towards the end, so the flavour is still fresh.


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Dec 15, 2007)

When boiling rice, dont stir too much. Give one important stir in the beginning and once in the middle of cooking to prevent sticking and burning. I dont know if this is 'scientifically' correct but it always works for me.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Dec 15, 2007)

Secret.   Its not so much what you cook with as it is the 3 T's.  Technique, Temperature and Timing.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 15, 2007)

Don't listen to anyone that tells you you can't.


----------



## TATTRAT (Dec 15, 2007)

It is easier to peel potatoes after they a cooked, using a wash cloth.


----------



## babetoo (Dec 15, 2007)

purringkitty said:


> if you were to review your years of experience, your successes and failures, what would you say is your most 'hand me down' worthy cooking secret ???
> 
> please be generous lol some of us could really use the help!


 
buy the very best ingredients  u can afford. garbage in garbage out is so true.

babetoo


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 15, 2007)

Barbara L said:


> I was about to say the same thing!  My cousin's wife found this one out the hard way!
> 
> Barbara


I did, too, when I was a newlywed. Of course, all I took away from that experience at the time was that you should only eat bacon at IHOP because it was far too dangerous for home use.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 15, 2007)

One thing that has improved my cooking dramatically is to always use butter instead of margarine, if you don't have medical reasons for avoiding butter.


----------



## Hungry (Dec 16, 2007)

*Sear meat*



Constance said:


> If you're going to make gravy, sear your meat at a high temperature, and let it almost burn...you'll get great color and flavor in your gravy that way.
> 
> If you're like me, and like to have a drink while you cook, be sure you get the meal together before you get too toasted. I was making gumbo with a house full of people once, and ended up burning the roux.



You mentioned. "Sear the meat" This is a favorite of mine. Most recipes call for browning the meat before stewing or other applications.
This means BROWNING not GRAYING and semmering in the juices!
Browning brings out the full favor of the meat.

Enjoy,
Charlie


----------



## Dodi (Dec 16, 2007)

Secret? imagination, enthusiasm and above all, a great appetite


----------



## expatgirl (Dec 16, 2007)

Barbara is so right---do have a sense of humor!  I once threw some very uncooperative pie dough (first try at pie dough by the way) across the room and it hit the wall with a loud THUD and slid down and it made me feel SO GOOD that I had the patience to try again and  the second time it turned out just fine---don't give up--and that which won't kill you just throw in the garbage  if you can't salvage it and tell no one--(my mother in law's secret on why she made such delicious, perfect desserts)


----------



## LEFSElover (Dec 16, 2007)

Michael in FtW said:


> Hot Pan - cold oil - food won't stick!


 


abjcooking said:


> Michael reminded me, another tip to keep the food from sticking and cooking better over all, don't put your meat into a hot pan straight out of the refrigerator. Let it rest on the counter top a bit before putting onto the heat.


Recently I've seen MS and IG both make the same mistake when pan frying a breaded meat. They've both brought the meat to the plate and both lost the breading. Haven't they both owned catering companys and shouldn't tv time be able to catch that and redo that part?



Robo410 said:


> for soups stews crock pot meals whatever, brown the meat, brown the bones and veggies


my potatoes and carrots have a hard time in the crock pot at times, don't know why, but I've started giving them a bit of a kick start too by putting them for just a minute in ye ole nuker first then putting them in the crocker spaniel. that way, I know I won't have rock hard pots and cars


YT2095 said:


> learn 2 things:
> 1) How to be Intimidating
> 2) how to say "It`s Supposed to be like that, have you No class!?"
> Seriously tho the main thing is to Always be Flexible and have a good Back-up plan, Just in case!


Yeh, what he ^^^ said, give the Evil kid look if someone doesn't like your meal.
My back up plan once dropped in my lap. I made a stuffed pasta using what I'd had as an ingredient in something similar and we were having friends for dinner. WAY too much chicken liver and that's all you could taste, yuck! The back up plan < ? > they called with a flat and had no tow service and apologized profusly for not making it to dinner, dh and I ordered pizza


----------



## purringkitty (Dec 16, 2007)

not to get completely off topic.. but, Lefselover.. that is a beautiful baby in your avatar pic  very sweet


----------



## LEFSElover (Dec 16, 2007)

purringkitty said:


> not to get completely off topic.. but, Lefselover.. that is a beautiful baby in your avatar pic  very sweet


thank you, and I was off topic too in my responses I'm afraid.
that's my grandson and me kissing his sweet little cherubic face after his first bath that I had to do cause mommy was afraid she may do something wrong, love of my life


----------



## Bilby (Dec 17, 2007)

Don't know if this is much of a tip but most packaged ingredients come with a recipe either on the label or on their website. These recipes are usually easy and designed to make their product look good - they do want you to buy their goods again after all!!  The more reputable brands will check their recipes, so some of the others you may need to take with a pinch of salt (so to speak!!) and adjust accordingly.

Just an idea.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 5, 2008)

I preheat the oven first then, put out all the needed ingredients and pan or dish I may need for baking, as well as the measuring cups, measuring spoons. 
Another thing I use is parchment paper for baking.


----------



## LEFSElover (Feb 5, 2008)

try to keep a stocked pantry if possible.
things in there should include canned/tinned tomatoes/veggies/broth/fruit/sauces/evapo milk/eaglebrand, meats ie. tuna/salmon/chicken/ham.
also boxed things like bisquick/cake mix/rice/legumes/pasta.
just in case you run amuck and have no clue what's for dinner or dessert, you can run in your pantry and retrieve something at least to pull a meal together.
or when all else fails, just come to my house and use 'it' as your market.


----------



## Dina (Feb 6, 2008)

Use the right combination of spices and always sautee or caramelize onions and other veggies to bring out more flavor in your dishes.  The best tip is to always cook with a passion-if it's made with love, you're bound to cook something great.


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 6, 2008)

If you want to crisp up leftover pizza, heat a pizza stone at 400 F on the bottom rack (remove the top rack) and  place the pizza slices on top---within 5-8 minutes you have crispy pizza again------microwaving just makes them soggy


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 6, 2008)

Not cooking, but to do _WITH_ cooking if you drop a raw egg on the floor or the counter.

Sprinkle the mess with a good shake of plain old table salt....and it will wipe right up!


----------



## LEFSElover (Feb 6, 2008)

Ask-A-Butcher said:


> Not cooking, but to do _WITH_ cooking if you drop a raw egg on the floor or the counter.
> 
> Sprinkle the mess with a good shake of plain old table salt....and it will wipe right up!


or as in my case, I call in the troops, two big Siberians
now don't flood me with warnings, it's only happened twice in my lifetime


----------



## sparrowgrass (Feb 6, 2008)

Lefselover, you have only dropped 2 eggs in your lifetime?  Your poor dogs.  Mine get an egg or two a week, I think.

Back to the tips.

Remember, baking is science, and baking recipes are formulas.  Don't mess with them too much, or you will have a disaster.

(I have a friend who is always trying to "healthy up" muffins and cakes.  Subbing in ww flour for white, honey for sugar and adding a cup of flax meal is pretty much a recipe for building materials--bricks.)

Other recipes, for main dishes etc are free game--I always look at them as suggestions, not written in stone.  Relax, have fun, make it the way you like it.


----------



## babetoo (Feb 13, 2008)

Katie E said:


> All the above, especially mis en place.
> 
> I'll also add that it's important to read your recipe all the way through before beginning any prepping or cooking. It's no fun to get to a stage of a recipe only to discover you don't have an ingredient in the correct amount or at all or be missing an essential cooking utensil/tool.
> 
> Hand-in-hand with reading the recipe completely is to make sure your read it enough in advance of preparing the dish that you will be certain to have enough time to make it. Rushing can lead to mistakes or a poorly prepared recipe. "Haste makes waste" is definitely true.


 

what she said, reading recipes is necessary and saves lots of time as u make whatever . 

babe


----------



## Dove (Feb 13, 2008)

*Don't put your smoke alarm to close to the stove top. ( my son did that last week..it goes off when the toast pops up. Toster is on top of the refrigetor )  

*


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 13, 2008)

Never 'play' with a recipe until after you have made it the first time exactly as instructed, and only if you can afford to throw it out if it doesn't work out...


----------



## Claire (Feb 18, 2008)

To me there is a huge difference between baking and putting a meal on the table.  I cook the latter way, I don't bake.  As far as putting a meal on the table, to me the rule is to be flexible.  I don't think you can be as flexible when you are baking.  I have taken a meal for 4 and turned it into a meal for 15.  I keep on hand gravy mix packages, instant mashed potato flakes, there is always extra meat in the freezer and usually some real poultry stock of some sort.  Carrots and celery, onions and garlic are always in the pantry.  To me the secret to "good cooking" is having a fully stocked spice cabinet and pantry.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 18, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> Never 'play' with a recipe until after you have made it the first time exactly as instructed, and only if you can afford to throw it out if it doesn't work out...


I agree with this, except in certain circumstances.  For instance, I hate dates but like raisins.  So if a recipe calls for dates, I will substitute raisins.  I also substitute beef for veal.  Since I have made these substitutions before, I know they will work.  I figure it is better to use something I like than to never try the recipe at all.  However, I won't try to make a substitution for something I don't know about.  

Barbara


----------

